# From pallet wood to....try not to laugh



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, you can laugh. 
i had a pallet sitting at my ranch, feelinkg kinda lonely. i figured i could try a beginner project, and since the wood was already there (free), i thought why not. i looked on line and found several designs for a desktop clock. i took some aspects of several and came up witht this frankenstein monstrosity version. i tried cutting out a pattern with the scroll saw, but as i now know, the blade was dull and i was going too fast. i made the hole with a 1 inch boring bit,( i need to get a Forstner set), and then, as my old Ag shop teacher told us, sanded it to a glass-like surface. i glued it up, stained it with stain and varnish in one, walnut, and then inserted the clock. i should have gotten the mechanism for the regulator, but i kept changing my mind as to the final design. i didnt plane the edges, so you can see where it does not meet perfectly, but the next one.....

3" wide, 2" deep, 12" tall. 

thanks for looking, and if i madea at least one of you laugh, then it was a good thing.....


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry, pics.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

pics


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

rest


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like a darn good starter project to me! Nice job, man!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't see anything here to laugh at. All I see is some recycled wood that you turned into a fine looking clock. Great work man.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

looks great, very hard to believe that clock used to be a dirty ole' pallet.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Great job - Wood is so expensive -
That you can make something so nice out of a free pallet is fantastic. Looking forward to seeing your next pallet project.

Fud


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks guys. 
it now sits proudly in my office. as it ticks, it resonates nicely in the frame, so when it is quiet i my office, i can hear the ticking:smile:.

thanks again gents.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Fine job there my good man, fine job. I was given a couple of pallets last week and I have NO idea what they are made from. I know the nails are hard as hades to get out.

If I can do something with the wood as well as you did it will be worth the effort - - Nice work.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

You can't be serious about laughing. That clock looks great! And the material you used is a bonus still. I'd be happy with it if it were store bought S4S, but you did it with pallets. Nice.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Absolutely agree with Ken and everyone else. Fine job recycling that you and your family should be proud of for years to come.


----------



## Jr.Woodchuck (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks great. Looks a whole lot better than some of my first projects. Keep up the good work. Woodworking isn't about perfection. It is about enjoyment.


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

You know a lot of people don't understand how good some of that pallet wood can actually be.

I worked with my dad at his body shop for about six months a year back. They stacked the pallets about 8' above the ground in a big mound.

We brought a few back home and put them under the planer, and we got some pretty good lucking stuff.

I'd put pictures up, but alas didn't think about taking any pictures while I was there.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice looking clock. Certainly nothing to snicker at. I think it is great to re-use wood. I do so as often as I can.



Fudwrecker said:


> Great job - Wood is so expensive.
> 
> Fud


It really is. Heck, and here I was thinking the stuff grew on trees...


----------

